# gtr and bikes



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

just wondered if anyone on here has bikes as well as there Gtr and what they think of the performance of there bike compared to the car , would love to see any pics of the bike and car , i have a Bmw s1000rr and performance wise its very much on par with my standard car , saying that i have done few mods to the bike so its now putting out 198 bhp , dry weight 174kg,s 
























:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

you posh git lol , nice collection though :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am not a biker but if I were the s1000rr would be top of my list! Nice choice!.

Jaycabs, give the guy a break, he can't be posh, he doesn't know the word "their"!


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

awesome love your taste,bike days finished years ago as not good enough rider to use all that power


----------



## OldDD (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey, I like this thread!
How do you post pictures??? )


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

You must be rich?

Nice Range Rover? Though.

Me? I'm not a bike man myself.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting this. I've got a Tiger 1050 which is a great all-rounder but doesn't really count in the performance stakes. Also got a Hayabusa K8 which is in a different league to my GTR, in a straight line only I'd guess! 0-60 in 2.4 seconds, in 1st gear. 
It is very difficult to compare though because of the actual sensation of speed. The power of my 'Busa never ceases to amaze me, especially when I haven't ridden it for a while. 
Been seriously considering an S1000RR for a while but the size worries me, I'm 6'2" and it seems a bit cramped, how are you getting on with it? I love your stubby Akro! Got a fine pair of carbon Yoshi's on mine which sound superb and tidy up the back end (along with a tail-tidy).


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Surely your bmw is quicker in a straight line.
Being a biker myself (rsv 1000r) I think riding a bike fast requires more skill and balls then driving a car fast.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice bike :thumbsup:

I'm not a biker but i do consider it everyday as i sit in the queue for the tyne tunnel and watch the cheeky f**kers zip past me and cruise through in a fraction of the time and pay less toll :bawling:


----------



## Windrush (Feb 21, 2011)

There is a video of the Switzer GTR v Hayabusa on You Tube. I don't have enough posts to show it, however.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Windrush said:


> There is a video of the Switzer GTR v Hayabusa on You Tube. I don't have enough posts to show it, however.


I`m Rubbish at pc related stuff so no clever embedding,but here`s the link..

***x202a;(HD) GT-R Switzer P800 vs Hayabusa (0-300 Kmh)***x202c;‏ - YouTube

The fellow i bought my car off told me he`d done some friendly roll ons with a GSXR1000 and it`d been pretty even..can`t confirm this,does it sound plausible?..hav`nt tried it myself..


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just sold super stock spec 07 R1....think my car might have been a touch quicker once it got into it's stride


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

the power and performance of the Bm is just out and out savage,i love it and believe you me when i,m on the bike i like to push on especially in Slick mode (full power 198bhp ), i just cant fault the handling or performance , i,ve been riding sportbikes now for over 20 years and have to say in all honesty this the best bike i,ve ever had , just like the Gtr is best car ive owned so far :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

i've got a Ducati 748sps which is a brute when at pace but to be fair the GTR is the closest i've got to a bike sensation on 4 wheels. 

I have also been looking at an 848 as i think its one of the most lush looking bikes around and i do fancy a bit of exotica with bikes. i saw a BM the other day and i do have to say it does look like it means business.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

My little toy :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I've got a stage2 09 R35 black/black edition and a Triumph Daytona 675SE. Fairly close between car and bike in a straight line until car is up into 4th then the car is much quicker. Throw in a couple of corners and it's game over for the bike but I don't care I love it to bits. GSXR1000, Busa, Blade, S1000RR or similar pull out some margin on a standard R35 until the gearing lets them down.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

a couple of mine. forgive the poor quality....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Theres not a lot different in performance between my bike & car, there both brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice bikes Fozi.g!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Lovely bike deerhunter, love the Akro. Time to get a matching set for your GT-R! :thumbsup:

I can't believe some of you saying there isn't much in it, especially against a stock GT-R.

I ran against a 'Busa and an S1100RR on some open French roads and despite running 612hp, they both were much quicker. Plenty of thumbs up when I did catch up with them after they slowed down though, so clearly my GT-R was faster than most cars they've run against, but in a straight line, there was no way I could keep up.


----------

